
After 30 years why is web development such a heterogenous mess? - morpheos137
It seems like greater standardisation like the HTML standard but for web 2.0 apps is desirable. Instead of converging on a standard it seems as time goes by the forest of webdev frameworks and backends grows ever thicker and web pages load ever slower and contain less useful information.
======
moistly
I think most of it can be attributed to Not Invented Here Syndrome. Everyone
wants to invent the next Great Thing, be in control of the protocols and
standards, have job insurance—-so instead of using long-established
international standards and time-tested tools, they invent reasons to go their
own way. Can’t blame them: new is exciting and challenging, old is boring and
practical.

